# Verweis-sensitive Grafiken



## bloodyHarlekin (27. September 2006)

Hallo, 

ich brauche dringend Hilfe....... kann ich auch ein hintergrundbild auch als Verweis-sensitive Grafik benutzen? mit normalen image Dateien bekomme ich das ja ohne Probleme hin.

DANKE für jede Hilfe


----------



## franz007 (27. September 2006)

Nein das ist nicht möglich aber wenn du bescheibst was du genau vorhast gibs vieleicht eine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## bloodyHarlekin (27. September 2006)

danke erstmal..
ich habe ein hintergrundbild , auf dem habe ich mit einen grafikprogramm schriftzüge z.b. news, biografie eingesetzt... dann wollte ich das man halt nur auf den news bereich drückt.. der dann als verweiß dienen soll......wenn ich das bild normal einfüge img src="xxx"  dann füllt das bild nicht mehr die ganze seite aus......... das sieht schlecht aus.......

danke


----------



## franz007 (27. September 2006)

Also als Navigation sind Bilder gänzlich ungeeignet (versuch das mal mit einem Text-Browser)

aber egal, du köntest ein Transparentes Bild darüberlegen und dem die Imagemap zuweisen. Funktioniert, aber würde es trotzdem nicht machen.

Wiso setzt du das Bild nicht normal als Bild ein? Weil es den Bereich nicht ganz ausfüllt? Dann Setz doch die Hintergrund-Farbe so dass man es nicht sieht oder setz das selbe Bild auch als Hintergrund ein, dann kannst du es auch repeaten.

Am besten ist aber du Nimmst dein (texlosses) Hintergrundbild und Schreibst den Text einfach davor. Mit CSS ein bisschen gestaltet und fertig (und auch mit Textbrowser oder Screenreader benützbar)


----------



## Maik (28. September 2006)

*offtopic*

@bloodyHarlekin: Ich möchte Dich bitten, in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Lies hierzu bitte auch die Netiquette Nr.15.


----------

